# Spiel Menü error !



## nawiat (24. Jan 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen.

ich bin ganz neu hir und habe auch gleich mal eine Frage.

habe den Code:

#pragma strict



function OnGUI () {

if(GUI.Button(Rect(0,Screen.height/4,Screen.width/2,Screen.height/4),"Start")){

Application.LoadLevel("Game");

}

function onGUI (); {

if(GUI.Button(Rect(0,Screen.height/4*2,Screen.width/2,Screen.height/4),"Option"));{

Application.LoadLevel("Option");

}

function OnGUI (); {

if(GUI.Button(Rect(0,Screen.height/4*2,Screen.width/2,Screen.height/4),"Ende")){

Application.Quit();

}

geschrieben, um ein Menü am Anfang des Spieles zu Schaffen.
Nun habe ich 3 Fehler darin:

1. BCE0044: expecting (, found "onGUI",

2. BCE0043: Unexpencted token: if,

3. BCE0044: expecting :, found ";",

brauche eure Hilfe ich weiß einfach nicht weiter.

MFG
nawiat


----------



## Gast2 (24. Jan 2013)

Welchen Programmiersprache ist das denn? Schaut mir irgendwie nicht so nach Java aus


----------



## nawiat (24. Jan 2013)

Doch es ist Java 

nur das Programm Unity 3D zeigt mir halt die Fehler an die ich gemacht habe.

MFG
nawiat


----------



## Evil-Devil (24. Jan 2013)

Das ist C#.
Das #pragma Statement gibt es in Java beispielsweise überhaupt nicht 

In Unity kann man nicht mit Java programmieren. Unity unterstützt nur C#, Javascript und Boo. Eigene Module in C++ sind leider nicht möglich.


----------



## Network (25. Jan 2013)

1. Also wie bereits gesagt falsches Forum - Unity3D nicht Java.
2.
Ich kenne mich mit dem Code hier nicht aus, aber mir fallen drei atypische Dinge auf:
- Es gibt mehr { als }, müssen die nicht geschlossen werden? Ich ziele hier besonderst auf die if's.
- Das zweite onGUI hat am Ende ein ";"
- Das zweite if hat am Ende ein ";"

Das ist alles was mir suspekt vorkommt. Aber ohne Codeformatierung und um diese Uhrzeit...
Compiler rasten hin und wieder, wenn irgendwo auch nur ein (Satz-/)Codezeichen fehlt, weil sie dann einfach nicht mehr wissen wo oben und unten ist und dann streichen sie meistens verschiedenste Dinge als Fehler an. 

Gruß
Net


----------



## Evil-Devil (25. Jan 2013)

Das Simikolon hinter der FUnktionsdefinition sieht schon sehr falsch aus. Auch das für jede Menüoption die Funktion überladen wird ohne Angabe von Parametern erscheint sinnlos. kA wo du den Codeschnipsel her hast, er lässt aber auf C&P schließen.


----------

